# Nate Diaz vapes in post fight interview.



## blujeenz (21/8/16)

He takes a few puffs off a vape pen @ 3:33 mark.






*New Conspiracy story*
Judges rule in UFC 202 against Nate Diaz to suppress vaping.


----------



## Effjh (21/8/16)

blujeenz said:


> He takes a few puffs off a vape pen @ 3:33 mark.
> 
> View attachment 64386
> 
> ...




FDA must be licking their lips. "Don't do the vapes kids, this is your brain on e-liquid." 

Guy talks like a bergie.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KB_314 (21/8/16)

Diaz brothers - I doubt thats e-liquid

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JollyVaper (21/8/16)

He actually addresses it right at the beginning of his official post match interview. It's medical marijuana (CBD).

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (21/8/16)

JollyVaper said:


> He actually addresses it right at the beginning of his official post match interview. It's medical marijuana (CBD).



Thanks, I usually skip the first 1min of youtube, its usually intro twaddle, so I missed the CBD bit. 



Effjh said:


> Guy talks like a bergie.


I think he took a few Irish cannons to the mouth, sounds like he has a thick lip.


----------

